# Gold severum pair in 75G



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for looking


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

a very stunning pair zenin. as usual your tank is immaculate.they r so well formed.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Zenin, how the heck do you not over stock?? Maybe cause you have so many tanks? Looks good as always.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Ur too kind..


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good! do they couple ?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> looking good! do they couple ?


These two severums enjoy locking lips, laying eggs and then feast on the eggs.

Seems like they are not ready for kids YET.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahahaha.....nice one Z! I prefer flying fish roe myself.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

You could try moving the eggs like I did - but then again now I need to decide what to do with >400 fry.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Roaming Ravyn said:


> You could try moving the eggs like I did - but then again now I need to decide what to do with >400 fry.


I am so so so lazy. (don't want to become a breeder)
It all starts with >400 fry and slowly the weak ones die off.

I love them mouth brooder now.
No need of Hikari First Bite.
No need of turky baster.

I'll let nature take it's course.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! They are beautfiul!
To make room for you, i am willing to take that flagtail out of your tank free of charge!=)


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Thanks for looking


Nice looking pair !!!!

Make me feel all my tanks are over stocked everytime I look at yours.


----------

